# New theater suggestions



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

OK I'm starting with nothing but a Yamaha M-80 amp for my sub(s) and I will most likely buy a 720p
projector for now because I have so many things to get.I really like Paradigm speakers but dont have a local dealer for a listening session.Right now I would appreciate somr advice on wiring and materials
for the room itself.It is just a 2x4 frame right now 16' x 20' with 8' ceiling.THANKS


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

That will be a killer HT room!!! :yes:

My suggestions:
1) Use at least 14gauge (12 will be better for all the speakers).
2) If you can install a conduit to hold all cables, you'll have a cleaner look.
3) Get all your cables/wires from www.monoprice.com (they're one of the cheapest places)
4) Add insulation to all wall to avoid resonance.
5) Use double drywall if possible, it will help with isolation.
6) The most important ...keep us posted (specially pictures) :bigsmile:


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

salvasol said:


> That will be a killer HT room!!! :yes:
> 
> My suggestions:
> 1) Use at least 14gauge (12 will be better for all the speakers).
> ...


Thanks for the info and the link,I can use all the help I can get.I'll post pics for sure!:hsd:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, keep this thread up to date with the latest pictures, and feel free to work out questions as they come up by posting in this thread, and we'll help you out. The only thing I'd like more than helping you build your room would be to build my own...someday...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It does look like it will be a really great room and I'll be following your build with interest..:T

One thing,.when you run your power cables, keep them well away from your speaker cables, otherwise you may pickup hum in the speakers..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And run lots of Cat5e/6, and all other cables, while you have the walls open. Wire is cheap compared to tearing open finished walls.


----------



## JTJarhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Great looking space. I'm working with a 18'x 16' and wish I had about 2 more feet to play with-good for you!


----------



## John Hile (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Room indeed!

In my opinion, one of the most important elements in an HT is Sound Isolation. Stopping sound from coming in, and going out of the space. If you want to be able to crank it up then you have to think about the walls and ceiling. No one like to be told to "Turn down".

Good luck!

John


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

Electrical wire high in the wall.
Audio cabling low in the wall.
Avoid parallel electrical/audio within 24 inches or so of each other.
Just some things I have seen here recently that created problems for the owner.


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are a few update pics.Don't have the new sound equipment yet but hopefully soon.:spend:
I followed advise from this thread.Insulated,double drywall,cables away from power,2 cat 5's hdmi and component cables to projector.Waiting on brick for front of theater.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Neat job Bryan..:T
All you need now is some acoustic treatments..and you're done!.
Well for now anyway! :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

COngratulations ....:T



realtor416 said:


> ...Waiting on brick for front of theater.


What do you mean??? ...I assume is for the outside of the wall, Right???

Are you planning a false wall in the front??? ....I'm sure it will look nice :innocent:


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys,yes the brick is definitely for the outside.As for the acoustic treatment I'm looking for suggestions.I already have the false wall behind the screen,i'm hoping to house the sub and most of the equipment in that space.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't get it!!.:scratch:
You say you have a false front wall to hide your speakers and sub, and yet in the photo the front wall that the screen is on looks to be solid...and you're presently showing your speakers in front of that wall..
Is it that you're planning to add a screen wall!?


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess I misunderstood what a false wall was.That is a sheetrock wall with a 3 foot access behind it wich will eventually hold a recess for the electronics and the enclosure for the sub.Hope that clears it up a little.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, that's more like an actual wall, being sheet rock, studs and all, but you'll be using it like most folks use a false wall, though many prefer to have their speakers behind it as well so that the only thing protruding beyond the wall is the screen (if that).


----------

